# ENt removed earring back with forceps



## Kaydeen (May 1, 2016)

Our ENT removed an earring back embedded in child's ear lode with forceps under anesthesia as an outpatient in the hospital. Do I code 99213 as he did not make an incision? Thanks


----------



## Venkatakrishnan (May 6, 2016)

Hi Kaydeen,

In this scenario, EMBEDDED FOREIGN BODY was removed with forceps under GENERAL ANESTHESIA. Obviously the CPT would be 69205. 

In order to code CPT 69205, incision may or may not be required based on the size of the foreign body.

So please go ahead with CPT 69205

Thanks,
Vernon Kreiss


----------



## Kaydeen (May 15, 2016)

*ENT removed earring back with forceps*

The earring back was removed from the ear lobe not external auditory canal. Which I think I would use 10120 but, he did not make an incision. 

 "The posterior ear lode was the examined and the foreign body could be felt with in the deep tissue of the ear lobe. Mosquito forceps were them used to slightly
enlarge the opening of the previous piercing and the foreign body grasped with Mosquito forceps. Pressure on the anterior lobe as well as retraction with the Mosquito 
forceps then allowed the foreign body to be removed."

Removal was done in hospital as outpatient with anesthesia.

Thanks, Kaydeen


----------



## Kaydeen (May 24, 2016)

thank you for your help


----------

